# Usb and sd card not mounting.



## Help9jpira (Jul 23, 2021)

Usb and sd cards won't mount, followed other forums posted and wouldn't work, I put `usbd_enable="YES"` in rc.conf and now it tells me with xconsole if it's plugged in or not.


----------



## Tieks (Jul 23, 2021)

On a standard FBSD installation there is no automount. You will have to do it manually (e.g. `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media` and `# umount /media` or you have to use a tool to do it for you. You seem to be using Xorg and a window manager, which one is that? Some of these come with an automount tool, you may just have to configure it. What exactly are you using and what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2021)

Help9jpira said:


> I put `usbd_enable="YES"` in rc.conf


This does absolutely nothing.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 23, 2021)

Keep in mind that exFAT which is rather common on pluggable flash storage media isn't natively supported by FreeBSD


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2021)

I prep a new USB stick before using it. 

But first you must create the Directory: 
`mkdir -p /media/da0s1`:

Insert the USB stick and make sure it is Not mounted. 
Then you can prep it.

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da0 bs=2m count=1
fdisk -BI /dev/da0
newfs_msdos /dev/da0s1

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da0 bs=2m count=1
fdisk -BI /dev/da0
newfs_msdos -F 32 /dev/da0s1
```

Then use one of these commands to mount it:

```
mount -v -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media/da0s1
umount -v -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media/da0s1

mount -v -t msdosfs -F32 -o large /dev/da0s1 /media/da0s1
umount -v -t msdosfs -F32 /dev/da0s1 /media/da0s1
```


----------



## Help9jpira (Jul 24, 2021)

Tieks said:


> On a standard FBSD installation there is no automount. You will have to do it manually (e.g. `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media` and `# umount /media` or you have to use a tool to do it for you. You seem to be using Xorg and a window manager, which one is that? Some of these come with an automount tool, you may just have to configure it. What exactly are you using and what are you trying to achieve?


im on icewm and i am trying to copy over files that i saved on an sd card that i saved before i switched to freebsd


----------



## Help9jpira (Jul 24, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I prep a new USB stick before using it.
> 
> But first you must create the Directory:
> `mkdir -p /media/da0s1`:
> ...


This worked, thank you.


----------



## Clippers (Oct 31, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I prep a new USB stick before using it.
> 
> But first you must create the Directory:
> `mkdir -p /media/da0s1`:
> ...


... and just to think, Trihexagonal, that I use to pay homage to the porcelain god.  1,000,000 domo's.


----------

